# The Quest for the Oldest SpeedCuber



## Nos7portuga (Feb 7, 2011)

Lets go guys... 
1)Who is the Oldest SpeedCuber that you know?
2) Until what age do you think you can Speedcubing? (before having arthritis )?


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#1


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 7, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> 2) Until what age do you think you can Speedcubing? (before having arthritis )?


I don't know much about old people, but I suppose someone healthy enough (physically/mentally) could definitely cube over 100 years of age.


----------



## Nos7portuga (Feb 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#1


 
Yes, i know! But i meant " The oldest cube that you personally know?"
After all, not every cuber is registered in WCA.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 7, 2011)

Imho Rune is the fastest _speed_ cuber.


----------



## theace (Feb 7, 2011)

Cuber4life. Till death do us apart...


----------



## Rune (Feb 7, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Imho Rune is the fastest _speed_ cuber.



Imho I think Feliks is slightly faster.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Imho Rune is the fastest _speed_ cuber *over 80*.


fixed

Does anyone know someone would can solve a 3x3x3 in under 30 seconds and is over 80?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 7, 2011)

Whoopsie, meant oldest.


----------



## Rune (Feb 7, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> fixed
> 
> Does anyone know someone would can solve a 3x3x3 in under 30 seconds and is over 80?



You mean always or 1 in 10, 1 in 100, 1 in 1000...?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

I was just using that as a rough guide since you have had a low 30s single in competition.


----------

